# I feel I'm under-utilized at work...



## FairhopeEE (Mar 10, 2009)

I have worked at a municipal electric utility for about three years now; I think my position is pretty safe, no complaints about the pay, and my boss is really a nice guy. However, I feel that almost all of the duties I am assigned could, and probably should, be performed by techs, while things I am perfectly capable of doing either go undone or are farmed out to contractors. I am feeling a bit frustrated, even more so since I passed the PE (got a nice raise but no change in assignments). I hate being a complainer, and I'd scrub the toilets if they told me it had to be done, but I am I starting to dread going in to work most days, knowing it's more of the same.

OK, if you were in my size 10's, what would you do?


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm biased because I work for a large investor-owned utility, but I'd start looking for a job at a large investor-owned utility. From what I've seen, many municipal utilities are too small to offer a lot of opportunities for engineers. And also because of their size it is difficult to justify staffing up to do work in house, so a lot of the bigger work gets farmed out. A large utility would offer a lot more opportunity in these areas.

The flip side is at munis you get to get your hands dirty, so to speak, more often. And also because of the size, you may tend to be more of a jack-of-all-trades. Some people like this better than getting lost in a specialization in a big corporate environment.

In any case, if you dread going to work something needs to change. You can't do that for long because it can quickly make your life miserable. If you don't want to take the leap to look for a different job, at least approach you boss and make sure he understands how you feel.


----------



## benbo (Mar 10, 2009)

Maybe you could be more specific about what it is they have you doing, and what it is you want to do. You want to make sure the duties you want to perform are actually commonly available at other companies.


----------



## Supe (Mar 11, 2009)

There are actually a couple really good threads about this at the eng-tips.com "corporate survival" forum, with some interesting viewpoints from both sides as far as how to approach it.


----------



## KEG (Mar 11, 2009)

I worked for a large IOU here in GA for about 3 years. Actually took the job with the parent company hoping to make the jump to the utility side but it never happened. I went to work for an EMC (Electric Membership Corp) and have enjoyed it ever since. Its still a small company (65 employees total) but you get to do a little of everything including get your hands dirty every once in a while. That said, I'd either speak w/ my boss and tell him you want more responsibility. And regardless of his reaction, look around a little. Can't hurt. I can tell you from experience it sucks going to a job you dislike.


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 13, 2009)

This is simple to me.

If you have things you want to do, that you feel you could assist and some of the more monotonous jobs could be picked up by tech people... then get a plan together. Tell your boss you want to discuss how you could "make more of a difference" and that you want to expand your responsibilities. I think if your boss is a good guy, and has these responsibilities under his control, that he will be willing to listen. Sometimes if you're in an established organization, it's easy to let things move at the existing pace, and not upset the apple cart so to speak. If you're ready for that next step, show him that. Be very prepared in how you would accomplish your new goals that you have. Be prepared also for questions about other people that may be doing some of those tasks today (how will it impact them? why would you be better suited to do them than that person. etc.).

Be forward, but respectful, letting him/her know that you are ready to accept more responsibility. It shows you are a self starter. It shows you are capable of seeing opportunities that aren't clear to everyone else and that you want to make a difference. If explained appropriately, it shows you are a leader and that may open up new career opportunities for you down the road. Be assertive, be a leader, show him that you're looking to do his job in 5 years or less, etc, etc.

All that B.S. and yadda, yadda.

If you want it, there's no harm in asking for it if you ask in the proper tone and think it through. But, be prepared to do it when he/she says yes.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 17, 2009)

^I'm with touchdown. Tell your boss what you told us. He might respect you all the more for it.

To me, there's nothing better in an employee than initiative - looking for new things that can be done to fill their time, and then doing it. Develop that ability, and you will be very valuable. I think you will find supervisors who don't know how to properly utilize staff in many, many workplaces. If you make their job easier for them by figuring out what else you can be doing, and MOST IMPORTANTLY - making them look good in the process - you will be Golden.


----------



## dastuff (Mar 17, 2009)

I agree. I showed some initiative at my workplace and it's helped me advance faster than anyone thought possible.

It's good to show you're willing to put a little elbow grease into the company without being asked. If your company values it's employees it will see this as a positive over some company's that will try to stab you in the back.


----------



## Teabag Me! (Mar 18, 2009)

Most of the time I feel like I'm just hanging around. I've tried to dip into a few different areas, but none of them turn up hot.


----------

